# Flowerhorn pics



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

Id like to see everyones flowerhorns. These are my two big ones, the one in the first pic is about 6" the second one is 4".I also have two small ones about2".

Everyone that has posted flowerhorn pics have verynice fish. I would like to see what everyones fish look like.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow  those are beautiful FH.  I love the red on the first one. I hope mine turn out so nice. I just got a couple, ones about 5" and the other is about 1 1/2". I'll have to post some pics.


----------



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Mama,

The Real red one a friend just gave me along with his 55g. The second one I have had for about 2 months ad it has just begining to change color. I'll try to get some pics of the small ones posted.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice looking flowerhorns, the first one would be better if it had a shorter body and face and had a kok on it, second one would be nicer if it had more color, shorter body/face, and a kok, but they are both very young, and really anything could happen! keep your fingers crossed and we will see what happens, the first one doesnt look like it has much kok potential at all, but the second one appears to have a little kok on him, and it may pop out a bit more as he grows, i guess we just got to wait and see


----------



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Gage,

Here are the very young ones less than 2". I'm kind of lucky I have less than $10.00 invested in all of them.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

IMO your smallest one has the most potential out of them all, nice flowerline, kok is starting to grow, looks like a good length body from those pics, nice pearling, nice color, his face appears a tad long and his tail is a bit small, but those are very common in Zz's. especially the small tail. but really nice IMO. heh, thats all i spent on my flowerhorns to, and i got them all at 1.5"


----------



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the review Gage, if you have pics of yours I'd like to see them.

The reason to start this thread was to see what others Flowerhorns looked like. So to all of you that have these awsome fish. Lets see them.

Yes it does have the best potential. It's hard to tell from the pic but its head is a light gold color.I'll try to get a better pic of it. Its kind of hard when I get it it in a spot that I think will give me a good shot it moves and all I get is a blur.


----------



## badboijustin4lfe (Oct 21, 2005)

heres mine had him for about 9 months... got him around $50
Before:








After:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

very very nice Kamfa flowerhorn badboijustin4lfe, nice kok, nice fins, nice pearls, nice color, nice flowerline, even appears to have the sunken eye, MP for sure, how big is it? 7" is my guess.

id prefer to get a pic of my flowerhorn when he isnt breeding for the fact he doesnt look 100% unless he isnt. but here is a pic of him anyway, the part that bugs me the most is his kok is down so much from being horny LOL

my 5" ZZM

































my 4" faded RBK (doesnt show true potential till about 8") sorry for the crappy pic, not enough light in this tank for a proper pic.









and my extremely low grade Zz, but hes got a polite attitude so i keep him around LOL, hes 8"








hes got almost every bad quality a flowerhorn can have... long face, long body, no pearls, no kok, small fins, his red/purple is beautiful, but only covers a small portion of his body, the rest is brown LOL


----------



## badboijustin4lfe (Oct 21, 2005)

haha i kno wat u mean gage. i dont kno if u remember me posting on flowerhorns.org or flowerhornusa.com but your rite he is arond 7inches. i know what u mean about the kok, i had a female zz in with him and i decided to have a sweet looking flowerhorn instead of breeding. so i took out all of the fish and left in a salvini and convict. btw ur flowerhorn seems to be coming along way since u posted him a while back.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont remember you actually, did you go by a different name on there? ill have to search for your flowerhorn on .org to find you haha

but honestly, i put about as much care into this one as possible, i was getting sick of always having the "uglier flowerhorn" LOL, so i did as much as possible to make this one very nice, and it worked out for me LOL. its tough not having the money to get what you want eh? i got lucky spending 10 bux on this guy. best buy of my whole 15 yrs of life!


----------



## badboijustin4lfe (Oct 21, 2005)

haha been there... i used to work at my lfs and let me tell u thats where a third of my paycheck would go.


----------



## WDMurray (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow,

You guys have wonderfiul fish, I hope mine turn out as well as yours did.


----------

